# SR40 Loading issue



## USA_SHARK (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all,

New to the forum and new to the Ruger SR40. Took it to the range last weekend for the first time and had an issue manually loading the first round.

When the slide is closed and not cocked, when I insert the magazine and manually pull the slde back and forward to put a round in the chamber, it does not properly insert the round and gets stuck between the magazine and the chamber, requiring me to release the magazine and remove the rounds.

However, when the slide is open, and I insert the magazine and manually move the slide forward, it works with no problem at all. My friend who owns several handguns also tried with the same issue.

Anyone had this problem? It was cleaned and lubed before taking it out for the first time. Break in issue? Any thoughts or suggestions? 

Thanks.


----------



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

are sr9s will do it if you dont pull it back far enough and let it slam closed if you let it back easy it does the same as yours my dads taurus 709 is the same way


----------



## USA_SHARK (Nov 4, 2012)

bigplow said:


> are sr9s will do it if you dont pull it back far enough and let it slam closed if you let it back easy it does the same as yours my dads taurus 709 is the same way


Thanks Bigplow. Seems like a design flaw? My buddie's Sig and Beretta didn't have this problem.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I think Ruger warns against manually loading the chamber. In my SR40C I always load from the magazine and then add a round to the magazine if desired.


----------

